# SYUTEO's progression thread



## SYUTEO (Tuesday at 2:32 PM)

Hello, this thread will be my progression thread (which will probably be where I post the most).

I feel like I'm a bit late to make a progression thread but, oh well.

Current PB singles, mo3, ao5, ao12 & ao100:
2x2: 2.31, 3.15, 3.91, 4.66, 5.40
3x3: 10.06, 12.28, 12.38, 14.20, 15.28
4x4: 46.71, 52.54, 51.92, 58.95, 1:01.82
5x5: 1:44.74, 1:48.20, 1:51.14, 1:57.05, 2:07.73
6x6: 3:15.03, 3:27.86, 3:32.90, 3:52.41, 4:13.42
7x7: 5:34.03, 5:50.39, 5:57.09, 6:07.38, N/A
3x3 OH: 40.15, 45.24, 46.44, 49.39, N/A
Megaminx: 1:59.83, 2:10.11, 2:14.65, 2:25.69, N/A
Pyraminx: 3.69, 7.21, 7.16, 8.70, 9.84
Skewb: 5.19, 7.79, 8.29, 9.53, 10.93
Square-1: 35.14, 48.47, 54.96, 57.75, N/A

If I put 'N/A' it means I haven't got to that many solves yet.

Current goals:
sub-10 3x3 single, sub-1 4x4, sub-2 5x5, sub-3 6x6 single, sub-5 7x7 single, sub-2 megaminx, sub-9 pyraminx, sub-10 skewb.

I might post my progression on unofficial events but feels a bit pointless tbh.


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 3:05 PM)

SYUTEO said:


> Hello, this thread will be my progression thread (which will probably be where I post the most).
> 
> I feel like I'm a bit late to make a progression thread but, oh well.
> 
> ...


good luck!


----------



## abunickabhi (Wednesday at 2:18 AM)

Nice progress.

What unofficial events attract you the most?


----------



## SYUTEO (Wednesday at 4:22 AM)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice progress.
> 
> What unofficial events attract you the most?


Thanks!

Mirror blocks, master pyraminx and gigaminx. I don't the last two yet but I'm getting them soon.


----------



## SYUTEO (Yesterday at 3:13 PM)

Was doing some 4x4 and just broke my pb by over a second! 

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-13
single: 46.71

Time List:
866. 46.71 D2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' U F' D2 L R' F U' R2 Rw2 Uw2 F' D' Fw2 L2 U2 F Rw2 U2 F' D R B2 Rw' D B2 D2 Fw Uw' B R2 Uw2 F


----------

